# Friday funny!



## pdswife (Aug 12, 2005)

[font=arial,helvetica]A policeman interrogates three blondes who are training to become detectives To test their skills in recognizing a suspect, he shows the first blonde a picture for five seconds and then hides it.

"This is your suspect. How would you recognize him?"

The first blonde answers, "That's easy. We'll catch him fast because he only has one eye!"

The policeman says, "Well, uh, that’s because the picture shows his profile." Slightly flustered by this ridiculous response, he flashes the picture for five seconds at the second blonde and asks her, "This is your suspect. How would you recognize him?"

The second blonde giggles, flips her hair, and says, "Ha! He'd be too easy to catch because he only has one ear!"

The policeman angrily responds, "What's the matter with you two?! Of course only one eye and one ear are showing because it's a picture of his profile! Is that the best answer you can come up with?"

Extremely frustrated at this point, he shows the picture to the third blonde and in a very testy voice asks, "This is your suspect. How would you recognize him?" He quickly adds, "Think hard before giving me a stupid answer."

The blonde looks at the picture intently for a moment and says, "Hmm - the suspect wears contact lenses."

The policeman is surprised and speechless because he really doesn't know whether the suspect wears contacts or not. "Well, that's an interesting answer. Wait here for a few minutes while I check his file." He leaves the room and goes to his office, checks the suspects file in his computer, and comes back with a beaming smile on his face. "Wow! I can't believe it. It's true! The suspect does in fact wear contact lenses. Good work! How were you able to make such an astute observation?"

"That's easy," the blonde replied. "He can't wear regular glasses because he only has one eye and one ear." 

pa.dmm [/font]


----------



## Piccolina (Aug 12, 2005)

*Great one pdswife - blond jokes never get old!
*


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 12, 2005)

Sounds logical!


----------



## kadesma (Aug 12, 2005)

Pds,

Perfect, I know all three blonds   And the detective  
kadesma


----------



## middie (Aug 12, 2005)

roflmao oh that's a good one !!!!!


----------



## texasgirl (Aug 12, 2005)

that is too cute!!!


----------



## wasabi (Aug 12, 2005)

Thanks for the laugh.


----------

